# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  ESET Smart Secutity - пробная версия только на 14 дней, а не 30

## tol

На офф сайте написано, что пробная копия дается на 30 дней, у меня только на 14. В общем можно  жить, но хотелось, чтобы было корректно. До этого уже стояла одна пробная копия, может, не удалились остатки? Я удалял по рекомендациям на этом сайте

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> До этого уже стояла одна пробная копия, может, не удалились остатки?


Информация о пробном периоде *всегда* сохраняется в реестре, иначе смысл пробного периода теряется.

----------


## tol

можно как-то все записи удалить? Раньше получалось устанавливать пробную копию на 30 дней

----------

